# [SOLVED]problem z uruchomieniem 'make menucofnig'

## bednar

Witajcie

Problem wygląda nastepujaco , chce zajrzec do ustawień z jakimi skompilowałem jadro lecz po wpisaniu komendy 

```
linux # make config

make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `config'. Stop.
```

Dodem jeszcze ze zaktualizowałm cały system.

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by bednar on Sat Mar 08, 2008 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

nie make config a make menuconfig.

----------

## bednar

tak czy inaczej obie te komendy nie działaja

```
intel_duo linux # make config

make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `config'. Stop.

intel_duo linux # make menuconfig

make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `menuconfig'. Stop.

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewnie odemergowałeś source kernela którym się bawisz, zostały tylko resztki skompilowanego. pobaw się eselect kernel list.

----------

## bednar

a jak sciągnac strsza wersje jadra??

----------

## Arfrever

 *bednar wrote:*   

> a jak sciągnac strsza wersje jadra??

 

```
emerge -1 =${NAZWA_PAKIETU}-${WERSJA}
```

----------

## bednar

jednak to nie  to dalej to samo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## wodzik

masz zrodla jadra? sa dobrze slinkowane? co daje ci ls -ln /usr/src/linux i co pokazuje ls /usr/src?

----------

## bednar

oki juz działa pomogło emerge -1 =wersja pakietu w moim wypadku jadra

----------

